# Bloomington, Illinois?



## Balsamic Dragon (Feb 22, 2002)

My friend Jon just moved to Bloomington and (although much closer to Gencon now!) wants to find a spot in a weekly game.  Any folks in that neck of the woods?


Balsamic Dragon


----------

